# Official Raw Thread 10-17-11 NO SPOILERS



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Laurinaitis Era Has Begun
It’s John Laurinaitis’ first full night on the job as Raw SuperShow’s new Interim General Manager. What will WWE’s EVP of Talent Relations have in store for the WWE Universe when the show airs for the first time ever from Mexico City?​*
*Well I'm excited to see where this goes. 

This is a taped show from Mexico. DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD *the first person to post a spoiler will get banned and I aint even bleedin'**


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Frightening.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Austin/Jericho/Rock/Benoit all return and join Triple H to collectively bury the entire roster.

Oops. Spoilers.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

#1 reason to watch = John Cena.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> #1 reason to watch = John Cena.


True..True...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Evolution said:


> Austin/Jericho/Rock/Benoit all return and join Triple H to collectively bury the entire roster.
> 
> Oops. Spoilers.


Benoit's ghost haunts Johnny Ace Ultimate Warrior-style, showing up in mirrors and disappearing in clouds of smoke. While The Rock goes around the arena wondering where Lilian Garcia is all throughout the night.

Yeah, and then there's a Live Adult Friend Time Celebration involving Triple H and Stephanie McMahon to close the show while Austin, wearing his Broski bandana, offers Del Rio a beer, Del Rio whipping out a Corona and those two start making out at ringside during the Trips/Steph Live Adult Friend Time Celebration. Second-to-last shot is of Austin nibbling his way down Del Rio's neck, whispering to the cameraman, "I dissed his promos just to get his attention." 

Last shot is of Zack Ryder pumping his fists to a mariachi band backstage as Ron Simmons walks by and says, "Damn. Or... _maldición_! Er... *condenar*! Whatever. Damn."


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*John Laurinaitis Era has officially Begun*


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Finally the ego mania is over...for now. 

Now we once again get a heel GM and getting rid of COO. Now is time for GMs to "decide" the show once more.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing decent ever happens in taped shows, im expecting tag matches and a few promos


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

CeNation_ said:


> #1 reason to watch = John Cena.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

adri17 said:


>


:lmao

Stealing that.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn....I hate the taped shows, they are always so generic, and uneventful. :no:


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

adri17 said:


>


Hahah hell yeah. 

All you need is some CM gifs and you can use that instead of words.... just bloody brilliant.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

adri17 said:


>



I am so stealing this :flip

and I will try not to post any spoilers about how Mick Foley returned and is now the general manager of raw.. oops


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

If I had control tonight my first storyline would be that the entire roster tries to hunt down Laurinaitis in order to shovel some Lozenges down his throat, the show ends on a historic note when he comes down to the ring and reveals his new, non-irritating voice.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> #1 reason to watch = John Cena.


Heck yeah.

Cena gets buried tonight in a Roster vs Cena handicap match. Then The Rock comes down and sprinkles Fairy Dust over his life less body all while making him tap to the STF.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Heck yeah.
> 
> Cena gets buried tonight in a Roster vs Cena handicap match. Then The Rock comes down and sprinkles Fairy Dust over his life less body all while making him tap to the STF.


Awww come on, dude. Don't spoil the show...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i don't think i've ever been less hyped for Raw.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Benoit's ghost haunts Johnny Ace Ultimate Warrior-style, showing up in mirrors and disappearing in clouds of smoke. While The Rock goes around the arena wondering where Lilian Garcia is all throughout the night.
> 
> Yeah, and then there's a Live Adult Friend Time Celebration involving Triple H and Stephanie McMahon to close the show while Austin, wearing his Broski bandana, offers Del Rio a beer, Del Rio whipping out a Corona and those two start making out at ringside during the Trips/Steph Live Adult Friend Time Celebration. Second-to-last shot is of Austin nibbling his way down Del Rio's neck, whispering to the cameraman, "I dissed his promos just to get his attention."
> 
> Last shot is of Zack Ryder pumping his fists to a mariachi band backstage as Ron Simmons walks by and says, "Damn. Or... _maldición_! Er... *condenar*! Whatever. Damn."


I wish I could rep someone more than once :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

dudeme13 said:


> *John Laurinaitis Era has officially Begun*


What a heel lol. They even gave him the evil music change and everything, haha. From this it would appear that we will be getting some sort of power struggle/feud between Trips/Ace.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> i don't think i've ever been less hyped for Raw.


That happens to me on Smackdown due to the same reason... A taped show.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Even though I've read the spoilers I'm still looking forward to Raw.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> #1 reason to watch = John Cena.


Really?..... Really?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

CeNation_ said:


> #1 reason to watch = John Cena.













the REAL number one reason to watch:


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Whens this starting?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Haven't seen the spoilers yet so what happens is all new to me


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow I haven't even seen the spoilers yet, but this is the first time in a while where iam not looking forward to Raw.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Watching this one drunk BECAUSE I read the spoilers.:no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Am I the only person who doesn't get affected if they read the spoilers before watching the show?

Sometimes reading the spoilers gets me more anticipated to watch the show. Though I'll admit I haven't read the spoilers for the show, or at least I don't remember them.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

im excited i love mexico


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Announced Punk/Miz on USA, because we totally didn't watch this a few weeks ago


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its better watching a taped Raw than watch Mark Sanchez throw a football.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hurry up and figure this crap out NCIS! :angry:


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

intruiged to see how the crowd in Mexico acts


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

NCIS need to be done 5 mins earlier than it is


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

NCIS is fucking creepy.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Shitty game on MNF tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't get affected if they read the spoilers before watching the show?
> 
> Sometimes reading the spoilers gets me more anticipated to watch the show. Though I'll admit I haven't read the spoilers for the show, or at least I don't remember them.


You're not the only one. Also, sometimes it's good to know what to expect when something bad happens. A lot of the time, it isn't as bad as the spoilers make it seem.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I can already see Cena giving a promo in Spanish


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright.
Here WWE Go. Not expecting anything special at all.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Raw starts.. Fire up your Mexican insults!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the piped boos


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

BOO. this. man.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CM Punk's Twitter said:


> “@mauroranallo: @CMPunk Any spoilers for tonight's RAW?” People will complain about it. Then continue to watch next week.


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gonna be a quiet thread.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

hopefully this isn't edited like Smackdown


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

that walk


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> the piped boos


You're an idiot

Ace has gotten a ton of heat for a while


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Was Raw always in Widescreen?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh yay, it's recap time already


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You wanna bitch about guys who can't cut promo's? Here is the guy that tells the actual wrestlers to go to promo classes. Who can barely talk..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Crappy football game and no baseball, looks like I'm watching Raw on time this week. And it's pre-taped. Bad luck.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Soooooo......what's up with the Anonymous GM? 


They're amazing at video packages. That's what they'll always have. 
Doesn't matter how ridiculous anything is, they'll make it look historic and epic.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck ace


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Got a feeling this Raw is gonna suck


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL THIS GUY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK I have to ask again. I thought Triple H was in control of the whole company, not just Raw. Now they are treating him like he was just the Raw GM basically. Consistency, what's that? Uh, ok. 

Oh wow Johnny Ace, you really got us there. Never tell a joke, ever again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Racism is a pretty good way to get heat, I suppose.


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

His voice is so irritating


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Johnny Ace has a twitter


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> They're amazing at video packages. That's what they'll always have.
> Doesn't matter how ridiculous anything is, they'll make it look historic and epic.


Truth.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> BOO. this. man.


"Ya booing me......you should be booing yourselves!"

That Punk quote is truth.
It's even said every week here.


Johnny Ace needs to just stop..........with.....life.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Are they piping this crowd noise in


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

jr? WTF


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What's that piped chant?

He's back?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

HOLY S**T 123 said:


> Are they pumping this crowd noise in


Mexican crowds love wrestling


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny Ace promo botches so far 3.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Good ol JR back again


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, he's serious? I thought it was another piss take.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he is so going to fire him again


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how a majority of the drama deals with the Announcers & the Authority figures, and not the wrestlers.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If Michael Cole, Johnny Ace, and Vickie Guerrero ever unite, the heat will melt the icecaps for good. I love this guy.


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like JR's rant on twitter paid off lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Johnny Ace needs to just stop..........with.....life.


:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

way too much talking in front of a 14,000 spanish speaking audience. Feel bad for them


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't like where this is going.....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The piped in heat always grind my gears.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

3 botches already


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is painful. Don't let Ace near a mic....ever.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ace is trolling like mad.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow, this is horrible


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ROFL @ RICARDO

"Adios!"


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

The fact that people think they're piping the crowd is laughable


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Johnny Ace is the cure for insomnia---he is so fuckin dull zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ricardo with the "adios". BOSS!

What was that joke of Sylvester The Cat?? I'm soooo confused by that.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I like how a majority of the drama deals with the Announcers & the Authority figures, and not the wrestlers.


I don't.

(I know you're being sarcastic though.)


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The piped in heat always grind my gears.


I agree, to the point where it almost sounds unbelievable.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

John Seea? Get this fucking clown out of the WWE.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

god that main event sounds absolute balls!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael Cole is still being put in storylines & feuds....WHY?!?!?


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

[email protected] Orton pop


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

COME ON FAT BOY


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I already stopped watching. H'ray!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cole is back to being super heel again. Still undefeated at wrestlemania, long live the streak.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did JBL ever get a match with Cole? That would be money.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

HUGE pops for Orton


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Why are they obsessed with trying to get Cole and JR to wrestle? Leave them out of the ring.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

announcer fueds ?? GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE MAN. I thought we was done ?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is sooo.........stupid.......that's the only word I could think of.


I can't lie, I'm a little annoyed with the their twitter names on the banners while coming out. 
Idk why I am, but I really am.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely horrid main event, especially considering they're in Mexico.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cole is fucking unbearable.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ace made me laugh twice so I like him, que pasa


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The Mexican fans know how to cheer their stars


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Michael Cole has gotten more match time on Raw this year than half the roster. Fuck this.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

At least that nice playstation commercial is on. Best scene of the night so far.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Ricardo with the "adios". BOSS!
> 
> What was that joke of Sylvester The Cat?? I'm soooo confused by that.


I hate to say "botched," but Johnny Ace definitely botched Foghorn Leghorn.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

odds on JoMo taking the pin..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God that Playstation commercial is amazing. Might be my favorite ever.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The one time I would be ok with the nonstop "WHAT" chants is if they shout "QUE" over and over. I might lose my shit if that happens.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Shocked at how little reaction there was when ADR's name got announced.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

When do they start adding the wrestlers twitter on their entrance?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Theproof said:


> The Mexican fans know how to cheer their stars


Mexican crowds tend to be the best crowds for preety much anything

"Mexicans know how to yell!" (pope. john paul 2nd)


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> At least that nice playstation commercial is on. Best scene of the night so far.


(Y)


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Brye said:


> Michael Cole has gotten more match time on Raw this year than half the roster. Fuck this.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Fucking bullshit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This Raw:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol This thread will be non talkative. As it always is on Taped RAWs.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What day was this tapped?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Last shot is of Zack Ryder pumping his fists to a mariachi band backstage as Ron Simmons walks by and says, "Damn. Or... _maldición_! Er... *condenar*! Whatever. Damn."


That part needs to happen.

I'm still disappointed that Vince didn't give the computer GM the old, "YOU'RE FIRED!" Alas, we may never know who it was that Cole was quoting all this time.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Saturday


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

How many times did WWE use that annoying edited cheer so far?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Replaying Cody's laugh. :lmao :lmao

He's a thespian.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

leon79 said:


> What day was this tapped?


:sex:sex


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cody is dreadful on the mic


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> Mexican crowds tend to be the best crowds for preety much anything
> 
> "Mexicans know how to yell!" (pope. john paul 2nd)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG I'm so sick of fucking 6 man and 8 man tag matches every damn week they're boring as fuck and always end the same.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Borias said:


> The one time I would be ok with the nonstop "WHAT" chants is if they shout "QUE" over and over. I might lose my shit if that happens.


Oh my God THIS!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

SP103 said:


> :sex:sex


epic typo on my part lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OOH OOH OOH I know who's gonna get pinned in this match


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is this the actual crowd reaction or is it piped in?

I'd like to think it's the former.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> I hate to say "botched," but Johnny Ace definitely botched Foghorn Leghorn.




Wait, he was supposed to be quoting Foghorn Leghorn??
I'm even more confused. :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Jomo is gonna job


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thought Sheamus was white? Put him in an arena with a bunch of Mexicans and he's literally hotter than the sun.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this crowd is kind of quiet, for so many people.
Maybe not drunk enough yet


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope Cody holds his own in these upcoming matches he's obviously gonna have with Orton. I want at least one win for him.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Somebody gonna get his abs kicked.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Mark Henry always look like he's on the verge of tears?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Borias said:


> The one time I would be ok with the nonstop "WHAT" chants is if they shout "QUE" over and over. I might lose my shit if that happens.


Or if they count in spanish when someone is getting pinned.

I think it's happened before, if it has, can someone tell me when(or post video of when it happened)


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

These tag matches are so played out


----------



## HotRhymez (Aug 16, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> OMG I'm so sick of fucking 6 man and 8 man tag matches every damn week they're boring as fuck and always end the same.


OMG here's an idea...you could..like...change the channel and watch something else! What an idea!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

leon79 said:


> epic typo on my part lol


That's nothing.. saw one today in an email thread at work quote:

"He'll be ready to call once those balls get rolling".


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I think JoMo's lunch is about to get eaten.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Why does Mark Henry always look like he's on the verge of tears?


Those aren't tears.
That's clear blood from the souls that are in the Hall of Pain.

Don't ask me what that even means. Haha


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Too bad the Rhodes and Orton match isn't for the title.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

It doesn't make sense to have Morrison there. He's raw and everyone else is smackdown.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

SP103 said:


> That's nothing.. saw one today in an email thread at work quote:
> 
> "He'll be ready to call once those balls get rolling".


I sent one to my boss once, but instead of typing her name, I typed "Satan" on accident.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sin_Bias said:


> It doesn't make sense to have Morrison there. He's raw and everyone else is smackdown.


"It doesn't matter, it's just John Morrison"- WWE


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

In honor of Sheamus and the funny wrestling pictures thread.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

[email protected] chasing Rhodes to the back right in the middle of a tag match. That was great.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I still can't believe that Jack and Jill is a real movie. Seems like part of an elaborate practical joke.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> In honor of Sheamus and the funny wrestling pictures thread.


win


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

If I didnt see Orton chasing Rhodes into the crowd, I would have thought this was last night's Sting/Hogan match...


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Damn....I hate the taped shows, they are always so generic, and uneventful. :no:


Yeah. I'll give tonight a chance to prove it otherwise, but doubtful....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Back LIVE on RAW"
Oh WWE.....you're just silly.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

whos gonna take the pin here guys?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

peter93 said:


> whos gonna take the pin here guys?


Monday Night Football is going to get the pin.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HotRhymez said:


> OMG here's an idea...you could..like...change the channel and watch something else! What an idea!


Lol oh how I hate guys like you who just say "turn the channel then, watch something else" look buddy if you like all these cluster fuck tag matches every week fine but to me they're boring and getting old real fast that's my opinion. Maybe you should tell all the wrestling reviewer's on youtube and wrestling radio shows that say negative things about parts of the show to stop watching as well.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Henry kicking JoMo off of him.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

peter93 said:


> whos gonna take the pin here guys?


morrison bc he ate their lunches


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just checked and arena mexico seats 16,500 for wrestling and boxing.
Sold out my ass


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Barnabyjones said:


> morrison bc he ate their lunches


lol im going for job-mo myself


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

homos about to get got


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

squash in 3 2 1 .....


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian's put on a bit of weight, I hope he hasn't been sharing drugs with Heath & Sin Cara


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jomo just got his lunch ate


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Pretty obvious who would be jobbing in this one.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Morriwitz loses again..lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> OOH OOH OOH I know who's gonna get pinned in this match


I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Out of sheer curiosity, why are we supposed to give a single fuck about this match? I'm trying to think of a single reason and can't come up with one.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Or if they count in spanish when someone is getting pinned.
> 
> I think it's happened before, if it has, can someone tell me when(or post video of when it happened)


Elimination Chamber, 2005.


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL thanks for playing JoMo


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

I almost forget Henry used to be absolute garbage such as how well they ahve built him into a main eventer!


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

i actually feel sorry for morrison even though he will be gettin a much higher wage than me at the end of the month


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

someone likes to watch morrison get beat by Henry each week.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol. Morrison got fucked up. Again.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dear WWE..it's been 7 months...either let it go or let him go


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

FUCKING BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mark Henry is a bully who takes people's lunches and lunch money.
JoMo is left hungry again.



Yeah, it's annoying when people say this, but this RAW sucks MonkeyButt.

Hey, is that "Batman Year One" the prequel for Arkham City? Is that the one that's supposed to tie together AA and AC?
Or is it only in comic book form?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Whoa, this thread is dead tonight.

Anyway, Punk vs Miz.....again?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish I could be a jobber like Morrison. Pin me, pay me. I could pay some bills around this fucking place.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Did they make Christian stop doing the "One More Match" thing because he was getting it over??


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Brodus clay = Scott Steiner He's fat* gif

Perfect combination


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, oh, fuck...


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

lol at bellas gettin big pop like there great :s


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

fuck this god awful shit. I'm going to bed.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL, I was right about the Bellas....


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

That Brodus Clay vignette was BOSS! Can't wait for his re-debut.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You'd think the head of the talent agency would....you know........have talent himself......guess that would make too much sense.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, Johnny Ace has a bad voice because of the STD's the Bellas gave his throat. Well, at least this RAW answers something.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Ace+Ricardo

So much fucking swag


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, why are we supposed to give a single fuck about this match? I'm trying to think of a single reason and can't come up with one.


Totally agree with you but watch out HotRhymez is liable to tell you to stop watching and watch something else if you don't like something on raw.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I wish I could be a jobber like Morrison. Pin me, pay me. I could pay some bills around this fucking place.


And do something you absolutely LOVE day in and day out, travel the world and get paid for it, be adored by thousands of fans.....being a jobber is a pretty fucking sweet gig IMO.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

They edited out the cheers for Del Rio and put in boos? What's the point? Everyone knows they're in Mexico


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"Sorry I had to hang up so late..........................................................................................................................................I mean fast."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So let me guess. Eve will be wrestling either Nattie or Beth.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Eve


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Diva's match- bathroom break- i'll be back


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

No way those pops are geniune! Eve torres bringing the house down i think not


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sisters of salvation?

Fuckin' hell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is it the same four girls wrestling every week? I mean they do have more. Don't they?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Natalya looking hot


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

How many names are they going to give these two??


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn can they find some other divas besides these 4 to put on the show every week?


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

as someone said above, piss break, same old s***!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

LayCool > Kelly & Eve


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ChazThrasher said:


> No way those pops are geniune! Eve torres bringing the house down i think not


american women wrestlers are 100000000000million times hotter than mexican women wreslters.
Look them up for the lulz


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

ChazThrasher said:


> No way those pops are geniune! Eve torres bringing the house down i think not


She got a decent pop on SD, when I saw a fan video. She usually doesn't get shit


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Natalya must have got trained in Stu Hart's dungeon on the trainer's day off, with the lights off, wearing a blindfold on one leg!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Mark Henry is a bully who takes people's lunches and lunch money.
> JoMo is left hungry again.




You forget, JoMo is gonna eat your lunch.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Good lord this commentary...

Cole: I'm a street ball player.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

hoop in tha streetz!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

peter93 said:


> as someone said above, piss break, same old s***!


that would be me..lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> "Sorry I had to hang up so late..........................................................................................................................................I mean fast."


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

"Hoop in da streetz yo!" 

Fucking dying :lmao :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"When I play hoop in the streets..."

For the love of god, somebody cut Michael Cole's mic. And existence.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

When I play hoop in the streets.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really hate Eve's moonsault.


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

That was an ok moonsault, hate how Eve sets it up though


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> american women wrestlers are 100000000000million times hotter than mexican women wreslters.
> Look them up for the lulz



Probably because mexican women wrestlers can actually, ya know...wrestle.

They aren't hired from a supermodel gig.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

JR/Cole iron man match > same divas match (basically) thats been on past 8 weeks or so


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Fucking A the PPV is this Sunday??


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone have a sneaky feeling R Truth will get involved in this match...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

He plays hoops in the street


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

the hoop in tha streetz made me lol at first, now though, i miss booker being on raw


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

RAW is shit. I don't see it getting better either.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> Fucking A the PPV is this Sunday??


Yeah. 3 PPV's in six weeks is a bit much for anyone, if they don't realize that by now - they never will....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> Fucking A the PPV is this Sunday??


Wait what?????? 
It is?? No freaking way. No way. That seriously blows my mind away. 
I had no idea! (I'm not being a sarcastic toolbox either)
I'm honestly f'n shocked by this! I wasn't paying attention to the commercials.
That's just ridiculously insane.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> LayCool > Kelly & Eve


LayCool > everythang


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Probably because mexican women wrestlers can actually, ya know...wrestle.
> 
> They aren't hired from a supermodel gig.


Hot women > women that can wrestle


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Probably because mexican women wrestlers can actually, ya know...wrestle.
> 
> They aren't hired from a supermodel gig.


Truer words have never been spoken, + Rep.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Michael Cole certainly knows how to entertain, because I'm dying over here.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Vengeance is this weekend? This show is supposed to make me want to watch vengeance? Does not compute.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya'll be killing my high. Personally, Super hot shitty women wrestlers > ugly good women wrestlers. And I think I've read one positive post....I will add another....

Nice Pop for Punk. Mexico knows how to party.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anybody else Lol everytime CM Punk says it is clobbering time, also I hate when Lawler is pro Punk.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

R-Truth to interfere, HHH to interfere.
Clusterfuck beat down to hype another PPV this sunday.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

YOU SUCK!


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

lol at the miz!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

My God, this Raw has me rolling tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

mexicans love cm punk


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I really did not miss Truth singing his own ring music.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

:lmao I love how long it goes on


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Huge pop for Punk. I stop watching after this match.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Miz is never on beat


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk, as usual, is great with the facial reactions. Doesn't really have to say a word.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mexican fans do not care about Miz and Truth rap song.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

WallofShame said:


> Ya'll be killing my high. Personally, Super hot shitty women wrestlers > ugly good women wrestlers. And I think I've read one positive post....I will add another....
> 
> Nice Pop for Punk. Mexico knows how to party.



Most people watch wrestling for the wrestling, not for the looks of the women.
If I wanted to watch something strictly for good looking women I'd watch porn.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"FIRST OFF......BLAOW IN YO MOUF!"

Punks reaction is awesome.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

lol @ cm punk's expression watching truth rap


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

cole just said You stink right.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk's facial expressions lmao.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Mexican fans can't understand this but they're loving it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WAIT! So Triple H is still the COO...but he's not in charge...HUH?!?! 

Oh and Punk & HHH are best buddies now. Oh...yay!


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

heres the real undertaker!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait, he's still the COO of the WWE???
I'M SOOOOOO F'N CONFUSED NOW!!!!
WWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

man, that R-truth line made me lol. "we hate people that run their mouth" classic!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cue the bitching about CM Punk and HHH together


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

I absolutely love the HHH and Punk angle. LOVE IT!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This makes a lot of sense.....


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Hot Mexican women say hi to the jackass that said they can't be hot.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

The Game is here someone get a shovel


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk and HHH together may not make much sense, but they look badass as a team.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Wait, he's still the COO of the WWE???
> I'M SOOOOOO F'N CONFUSED NOW!!!!
> WWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


this sums up what i was typing before i hit refresh to make sure i wasn't the only one that missed something


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Why's HHH wearing a suit still?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TripleG said:


> WAIT! So Triple H is still the COO...but he's not in charge...HUH?!?!
> 
> Oh and Punk & HHH are best buddies now. Oh...yay!


Ridiculous


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk is fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> Hot Mexican women say hi to the jackass that said they can't be hot.


I said mexican women that wrestle you fuckface


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> The Game is here someone get a shovel


Actually lolin!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

HHH is still the COO, but he's no longer the GM of Raw.
I have a thread somewhere explaining the corporate structure.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

canned punk chants


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I honestly didn't think I could become more confused.
But I seriously am.
HHH is still Mr. H's??? He still has control yet they all came back, yet Johnny Ace is running RAW, but Teddy is running Smackdown, while Vince is still the Chairman, and Mr. H's is still wearing a suit........I honestly don't have any idea what they're going for with this.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Just now noticing that it looks like Punk has shed some of his belly fat. Good for him.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FUCKING

H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Why can't our fans be like this. They can't even understand most of whats going on but are so enthusiastic here in Mexico.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

thumbs up at CM Punks bow to the audience there


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

JDman said:


> TRIPLEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FUCKING
> 
> H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you ever end up pedigreeing your cat?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

vybzkartel8 said:


> canned punk chants


Yeah, all those people you can see chanting were edited in too.

I actually like Punk and Trips together. It makes perfect sense why they're teaming, too. It's not like they're best buddies, they're being billed as an "extremely unlikely duo" for a reason. Two words, common enemy.


----------



## svtHawk (Dec 14, 2009)

Probably just coincidence but CM Punk in some solid DX colors lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Why can't our fans be like this. They can't even understand most of whats going on but are so enthusiastic here in Mexico.


I think a lot of it is canned. Although they do seem more enthusiastic. They normally do in other countries because they're not as jaded.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Just now noticing that it looks like Punk has shed some of his belly fat. Good for him.


Hope you're a chick


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao "ratings went through the roof"

If by "through the roof" you mean 800,000 people changed the channel after JR was 'fired'.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wait is lawler gonna call the main event by himself.

OH GOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Well. I'm still pulling for a HHH heel turn, and if it occurs Sunday - at least if will have made some sense as to why they waited on the turn (waiting for HHH/Punk to be teaming)...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Un0fficial said:


> Did you ever end up pedigreeing your cat?


Yeah I pedigreed that little pussy like the pussy that it indeed is.

The other 4 cats tried to come to his rescue but I hit one with a spinebuster, another with a sledgehammer and the other two ran away.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

JDman said:


> Yeah I pedigreed that little pussy like the pussy that it indeed is.
> 
> The other 4 cats tried to come to his rescue but I hit one with a spinebuster, another with a sledgehammer and the other two ran away.


Poor cats


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ref clear as day seen Truth punching Punk and did nothing about it wth?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I hate the way this ref counts. Count faster you dickhead.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Fucking epic burn by Cole.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Ref: *turns back around* "Oh...Miz and Truth double teaming Punk. Nothing wrong here..."


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

JDman said:


> Yeah I pedigreed that little pussy like the pussy that it indeed is.
> 
> The other 4 cats tried to come to his rescue but I hit one with a spinebuster, another with a sledgehammer and the other two ran away.


:lmao You are the best poster.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"Well she is in your age bracket" 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Cole calling Lawler out on being a creepy old man pedo.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

lol the move selling in this match is a joke


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

JDman said:


> Yeah I pedigreed that little pussy like the pussy that it indeed is.
> 
> The other 4 cats tried to come to his rescue but I hit one with a spinebuster, another with a sledgehammer and the other two ran away.


I'm guessing it made no sense to bury any of them, but you did it anyway...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

XD king quoting taylor swift, we need jr back


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Yeah, all those people you can see chanting were edited in too.
> 
> I actually like Punk and Trips together. It makes perfect sense why they're teaming, too. It's not like they're best buddies, they're being billed as an "extremely unlikely duo" for a reason. Two words, common enemy.


Agreed. It makes so much mmore sense than it's been given credit for.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This RAW feels like it's been going on for a really long time. Haha.


"Did you just quote Taylor Swift?? Well she is in your age bracket"

I like how he dissed him but yet knew it was Taylor Swift at the same time.:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell was Miz just doing in the corner there? Its like he was having a standing seizure.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh Lord, Cole is killing me right now. Taylor Swift is in your age bracket King. Lol.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

In relation to my last post, it would also make some sense if they had HHH turn heel as Miz/Truth's firing was at least a bit random. (They'd prolly have Nash return after the HHH heel turn, teaming with the three of them and probably Del Rio in the Survivor Series ME).


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> This RAW feels like it's been going on for a really long time. Haha.
> 
> 
> "Did you just quote Taylor Swift?? Well she is in your age bracket"
> ...


Lawler said it was Taylor Swift when he quoted her.... that's how Cole knew.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

i still cant take the miz seriously, is it just me?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

King: "I think Triple H did a great job running Raw!"

That's why you were the voice of the walkout, right Jerry?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

spinning Round house kick IMARKED


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

IamNexus said:


> I'm guessing it made no sense to bury any of them, but you did it anyway...


They deserved it. THEY WILL BOW DOWN TO ME, I AM THEIR GOD. Why? Because I feed them, that's why I'm their God.

But seriously, they don't fuck with me and get away with it. Little bastards. I'm going back in the kitchen so I can spit water over them and pedigree a couple of 'em off the stove. BRB


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"Top rope, how uncharacteristic of him." = Shit's gonna get countered.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> "Well she is in your age bracket"
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Cole calling Lawler out on being a creepy old man pedo.


Miley Cyrus is more like in his age bracket in fact i hear he aims even younger than miley sometimes :flip


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Un0fficial said:


> Poor cats


Somebody call the police.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

wtf a bottle of water is stronger than a fist?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn Johnny Ace is all about stopping some matches.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> King: "I think Triple H did a great job running Raw!"
> 
> That's why you were the voice of the walkout, right Jerry?


lol they make each other look like idiots, it is funny when they own each other though


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a bottle of water..Truths trademark..really


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't hear a word of what they are saying.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Bottle of water off the skull!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, look at the stumpy guy with no neck.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

trips visa isnt good? lolwut


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

stahhhhp thhhhissss mahhhhhtch


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LMFAO at Trips being deported.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Kobe Bryant said:


> wtf a bottle of water is stronger than a fist?


i was thinking that aswell wtf


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

HHH THE illegal alien


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"BOTTLE OF WATER TO THE SKULL! That's his trademark!"


What the fuck kind of trademark is that?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> King: "I think Triple H did a great job running Raw!"
> 
> That's why you were the voice of the walkout, right Jerry?


Pretty sure he explained that he voted no confidence because he thought someone was causing all of the bad shit to happen because Hunter was in charge.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lolol wtf is this.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

err what the fuck just happened?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOW DARE YOU


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

WTF?!?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

With that hairdo, Mark Henry actually kind of looks like the Predator.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHA

BEST MOMENT EVER


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

is this a rib at del rio for his visa fuck up?


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Truth!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WTF is going on here!! is Russo writing for wwe again or something?


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

JDman said:


> They deserved it. THEY WILL BOW DOWN TO ME, I AM THEIR GOD. Why? Because I feed them, that's why I'm their God.
> 
> But seriously, they don't fuck with me and get away with it. Little bastards. I'm going back in the kitchen so I can spit water over them and pedigree a couple of 'em off the stove. BRB


Brb, gotta add another quote to my signature xD


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

HHH makes Steph breakfast in the morning.

She slaps him on the ass as a thank you.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't believe they're actually hyping Vengeance.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Why did you stop the match for someone who isn't in the match?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

So why did the match have to be stopped when HHH wasn't even a part of it?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> a bottle of water..Truths trademark..really


:lmao Lol, who the fuck said that?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Triple H's isn't being deported, he doesn't need a fucking visa to get into Mexico, all you need is a passport.


Someone else's visa is expired and HHH has to go sort it out because he is COO.
Johhny Ace was saying that it happened on HHH's watch but Ace caught it.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Probs gon b a low r8ing cuz of it b-ing taped this week...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

after finishing the hogan/sting line, russo quickly hopped over to raw to be the new writer/gm


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Nut Tree said:


> Why did you stop the match for someone who isn't in the match?


Well if I can paraphrase here..it's all about the Game...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

My mom just knocked on my door and asked why I was yelling. I said because Triple H got deported!!! And she stared at me for a couple seconds and said ...what? I gave her a :| then went apeshit. Kicked her, spinebustered her, did the HHH pose and when she got up...

PEDIGREE. 

Then I said, THAT'S WHO....BITCH.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why are there so little people commenting today? Usually refreshing this thread would result in 2-3 new pages of comments. Now it's like 2-3 comments.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good TV match before the end.

Think I'm done for this show though.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

ATW said:


> Probs gon b a low r8ing cuz of it b-ing taped this week...


O u dnt sai? Man dat b sum fuq'd u^ shit brah


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> :lmao Lol, who the fuck said that?


Cole.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I don't know how he's doing it, but Russo is writing Raw somehow.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Really? No one else laughed their ass off at Truth there? Really? Him pointing like that was hilarious


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JDman said:


> My mom just knocked on my door and asked why I was yelling. I said because Triple H got deported!!! And she stared at me for a couple seconds and said ...what? I gave her a :| then went apeshit. Kicked her, spinebustered her, did the HHH pose and when she got up...
> 
> PEDIGREE.
> 
> Then I said, THAT'S WHO....BITCH.


...

But why did you say "THAT'S WHO" if she asked "what"?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Okay, apparently it is HHH.
That doesn't make any fucking sense.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Not over.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

JDman said:


> My mom just knocked on my door and asked why I was yelling. I said because Triple H got deported!!! And she stared at me for a couple seconds and said ...what? I gave her a :| then went apeshit. Kicked her, spinebustered her, did the HHH pose and when she got up...
> 
> PEDIGREE.
> 
> Then I said, THAT'S WHO....BITCH.


Yeah, we all believe that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Brye said:


> Good TV match before the end.
> 
> Think I'm done for this show though.


Yup.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

now the match is back on? geez i have a fuckin headache.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

:lmao at that Cole dub :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Cole.


:no: Fucking Cole


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

HERE COME DA TROOF


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait. I thought the match was stopped. What happened? 

If they lost viewers inbetween that commercial, Punk & Miz will get blamed for it unfortunately.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Im so handsome on tv. Did u guys see me?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Good god this is sloppy


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

did they add sound effects to the punches or is it just me that is hearing that weird thump


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Salt-N-Pepa fuck Punk up.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought the ref's were afraid of Truth/Miz? Why would they all come out?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fuck it this has been a really good episode so far, I'll watch up to the main event.

:lmao at Truth/Miz, they're fucking awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Pretty nice little segment there for Awesome Truth. Best built tag team/stable/whatever in a very long time.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

You couldn't get more naive refs lol


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

A Kelly Kelly style win? This entire show just shat on Mexico. This must be Vince's idea of retribution for Taco Bell's damage over the years.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Wee bit o'blood there on Punks forhead


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm just glad that RAW is much safer than it was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

OmGz WhY iS pUnK gEtTiN bErRiEd


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

It feels like I've been watching RAW for 3 hours but it's only been 1.......not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

It's so weird seeing footage of Jericho, it feels like hes been gone for like a century, haha


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Good segment/match I must say.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> A Kelly Kelly style win? This entire show just shat on Mexico. This must be Vince's idea of retribution for Taco Bell's damage over the years.


taco bell is not a mexican resturant ffs it's an american resturant in mexico.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah fuck isn't it the Muppets next week on RAW?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sin_Bias said:


> A Kelly Kelly style win? This entire show just shat on Mexico. This must be Vince's idea of retribution for Taco Bell's damage over the years.




Never seen a regular match end via rollup son?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> OmGz WhY iS pUnK gEtTiN bErRiEd


they dun think hes a draw! he has tattoos and dont drink! ufck the wwe!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

That was a pretty damn good match between Miz & Punk, it seemed like they were going a bit stiffer on each other or is that just me?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What Wrestlemania show do you want on the net work....

Um...aren't those options all basically the same?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Legends reality show? If Iron Sheik isn't on it, I will fucking riot.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

i demand an iron sheik reality show


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, Vickie....


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

that reality show sounds good, will it be on sky sports for UK viewers anyone know?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Does Jack Swagger have any relation to Lanky Kong? They look way more a like than any human should when compared to an orangutan. 


Oh God Vickie's talking....fuck me.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> What Wrestlemania show do you want on the net work....
> 
> Um...aren't those options all basically the same?


Same shit basically. Do the fans even get to vote on that stuff, or does WWE choose what they want?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> Never seen a regular match end via rollup son?


When it's two top tier guys like miz and cm punk, I sorta expect more, pops.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Vickie is the best. The absolute best.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Without all the adopted brats."

Hall of Fame


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought Bourne was injured


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> When it's two top tier guys like miz and cm punk, I sorta expect more, pops.


So you want predictability

Odd.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"Excuse me!" in Spanish.

LOL.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sin_Bias said:


> When it's two top tier guys like miz and cm punk, I sorta expect more, pops.


It's a good end to a match. Make it so that neither guy looks bad but we get a finish.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Marry me, Ziggler.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

I love Dolph.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Ziggler is pretty fuckin good on the mic tbh.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish Mix and Truth were beating down HHH instead of Punk. HHH needs to be taken down a few pegs and buried for a month straight with beatdowns and losses and then a random 5 knuckle shuffle for no reason.


Also, I'm surprised Vickie isn't speaking spanish at all besides her opening line. Missed opportunity.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

#HEEL


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

The heel? Wow. That gonna be his gimmick now?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

dat lisp


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dolph is awesome. (Y)

:lmao at the National Anthem by Swagger.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

1985 called, they want their schtick back.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahhahahahhaha!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WOO WOO WOO!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor Swgger having to follow Dolph on the mic


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dolph, Swagger, Ryder

This is a segment I will get behind every time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Tuned back in just in time to see Ziggler affirm himself as the best thing on Raw right now. Hot damn.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Most heat Swagger ever got.

Dolph again, great on the mic.

Woo Woo Woo added to Zack's theme? Cool.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Woo Woo Woo! Zack is starting to grow on me.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

wwwyki


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that sucked. What the hell was that?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOLOL!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WTF damn that was short


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO!

Zack needs a title asap.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

:lmao at Swagger jobbing to Ryder. Awesome.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> It's a good end to a match. Make it so that neither guy looks bad but we get a finish.


They're capable of a much better match. Best in the world + most entertaining person around can do more. Sec, Need to scratch my head at this 15 second match.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SWAGGER GOT SQWOSHED


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryder is a BOSS


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

woot ryder gets the win


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ROFLMAO squashed


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

swaggers a bum!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marked out. :lmao

Raw midcard is awesome.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Holy Heyzus! What a fucking quick match!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Swagger buried in a squash match by Ryder. fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

We're continuing this Mason Ryan experiment. :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Noooo -- I was enjoying this so much. Go away, Batistwo!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its Batista!

No Its Rob Terry!

NOOOOO! Its MAAAAASON RYAAAAAAAAN!!!


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh Fuck. It's Mason "Charisma" Ryan.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no he's talking. Make it stop.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

new tag team..Woo Woo Roids


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God, Ryan is so shite.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

pussy monster in training


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

peter93 said:


> that reality show sounds good, will it be on sky sports for UK viewers anyone know?



...no? It will be on the WWE Network and only the WWE Network.



Ps. I FUCKING HATE MASON RYAN. From his waddle to the ring right up to his stupid fucking hair. I just can't stand anything about him.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

DONT DO STEROIDS KIDS! THEY'RE BAD FOR YOUUUU!!!!!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Most heat Swagger ever got.


Naw he might have got more the first night on SD as champ. But this is second. :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> We're continuing this Mason Ryan experiment. :lmao


They need to work on his powerwalk. That was some burly middle aged housewife action coming down the aisle.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

fuck yeah RYDER AND RYAN FTW !!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Move over Evan Bourne, Mason "Mic Skills" Ryan is here


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mason Ryan speaks?!?!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

God, Mason Ryan looks like a star. Such a shame he has to be so goddamn terrible in the ring.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Mason sounds kinda funny. And dam, he looks like a humanized Tank/Charger from L4D


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

lolin at mason on the mic fpalm


----------



## Ultimate Showdown (Sep 29, 2011)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> DONT DO STEROIDS KIDS! THEY'RE BAD FOR YOUUUU!!!!!


But yet.. We have kids night in and night out smoking their way to, "happiness."


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Mason walks like a fat guy lol


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> ...no? It will be on the WWE Network and only the WWE Network.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I FUCKING HATE MASON RYAN. From his waddle to the ring right up to his stupid fucking hair. I just can't stand anything about him.


Mason Ryans hair cut is a rip off of Barretts but he cant pull off the look like Wade .


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> ...no? It will be on the WWE Network and only the WWE Network.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I FUCKING HATE MASON RYAN. From his waddle to the ring right up to his stupid fucking hair. I just can't stand anything about him.


Don't forget about his stupid ass voice too. His George McFly haircut isn't helping his image any either.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

There is no way Mason Ryan doesn't do steroids. His muscles look abnormal.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sin_Bias said:


> They're capable of a much better match. Best in the world + most entertaining person around can do more. Sec, Need to scratch my head at this 15 second match.


That's the kind of performance you save for a PPV.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> God, Mason Ryan looks like a star. Such a shame he has to be so goddamn terrible in the ring.


He's terrible in every single way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A friend of mine just made a great point. Didn't TNA just do Rob Terry & Robbie E as a team? 

So now WWE is doing Mason Ryan paired with Zack Ryder. 

You know what this means? A pairing comprised of a Welch muscle head and a potential cast member of the Jersey Shore is a novel concept! Rake in the money with that!


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Noooo -- I was enjoying this so much. Go away, Batistwo!


Shut the fuck up bitch there is only one Batista in the wwe and it's Dave Bautista the best heel in this decade.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> There is no way Mason Ryan doesn't do steroids. His muscles look abnormal.


I know right?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jesus, Ryan is fucking terrible.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Mleh, I see tonight and SMACKDOWN this week as the last of a low point for the the SSeries build. I see Vengeance/it's follow up kicking the SSeries build amd storylines into high gear. hopefully my prediction is accurate.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mason Ryan reminds me of Batista in more ways than one. Remember what he was like in the first year or two of him being on television? Terrible.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Vicki slapped ryan.. ROID RAGE TIME


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ROID RAGEEEE


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

ROIDDDD RAGEEEEEE


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler sells stuff so good


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I must say recently complaining bout commercial breaks is a thing of the past. They're really short now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

why would you piss of pussy monster in training


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH GOD!!! RUSSO IS BOOKING THIS SHOW!!! 

There is NO FUCKING WAY that DQ finish wasn't his doing.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

drugs are bad M'kay


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Every guy on the roster > Mason Ryan


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

if wwe was serious about the wellness policy ryan would have struck out 5 times by now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mason Ryan has a pretty cool theme, I'll give him that


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Give Mason Ryan a piss test. His urine will melt the damn cup.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JR and his sooner jersey :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Don't worry, JR, Uncle Cena will take care of you. Listen to him, hear how sincere he is.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Mason Ryan...

Remind me again why Darren Young and Heath Slater are suspended?


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

LOL @ Ryan roid raging out on Ziggler


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ryder just happily bouncing along behind Ryan was pretty funny.

New stable: Ryder, Ryan and A-Ry. The Tryad.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brave Nash said:


> Shut the fuck up bitch there is only one Batista in the wwe and it's Dave Bautista the best heel in this decade.


Good thing I didn't call him Batista. I called him Batistwo. Keep up. And also -- manners.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Did JR describe Michael Cole or internet smarks? hmm


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Albertos never beaten Cena? Hell in a Cell, John, Hell in a Cell.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

J.R shooting LOL


----------



## Ultimate Showdown (Sep 29, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> Shut the fuck up bitch there is only one Batista in the wwe and it's Dave Bautista the best heel in this decade.


:lmao I wouldn't say best, did you see The Rock in 2002? I think he surpasses Batista.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

This is boring as fuck


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

please don't leave king on commentary by himself


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole has a wife?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*DAVID ARQUETTE SIGHTING ON RAW*


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

CM Punk talking about people being different, Miz talking about bullying.

Aha.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

is his wife really mexican?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Albertos never beaten Cena? Hell in a Cell, John, Hell in a Cell.


i think he ment to say ADR has never pinned Cena


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> please don't leave king on commentary by himself


I rather have Booker T do the commentary, at least, I'll have a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Albertos never beaten Cena? Hell in a Cell, John, Hell in a Cell.


He pinned Punk.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> A friend of mine just made a great point. Didn't TNA just do Rob Terry & Robbie E as a team?
> 
> So now WWE is doing Mason Ryan paired with Zack Ryder.
> 
> You know what this means? A pairing comprised of a Welch muscle head and a potential cast member of the Jersey Shore is a novel concept! Rake in the money with that!


Except Zack Ryder has 100x more talent than Robbie E could ever dream of having.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cole saying he is gonna pin cena :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Did anybody else think that BAS commercial was even weirder than the last one they did?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> TNACreative TNA Creative
> If @MichaelCole pins the top guy, that would be like ending your biggest PPV of the year with someone using the ropes to win. Wait... #RAW


Went there.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

good olddd josh to the rescue, yawnnnnn


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank God Booker is not on commentary. Dude is fucking horrid.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Omega_VIK said:


> I rather have Booker T do the commentary, at least, I'll have a good laugh out of it.


i would love bookah to do commentary


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Is the wrestler's Twitter names being under their names on the screen a new thing?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This much is true.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

CM Punk for commentator please.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MY NINJA RICARDO


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

man thats one sexy car


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

mpredrox said:


> Is the wrestler's Twitter names being under their names on the screen a new thing?


yep


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This raw can't end quick enough.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

even in mexico city ADR gets a dead reaction.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I guess they couldn't bring pyrotechs across the border.



Omega_VIK said:


> This raw can't end quick enough.


Couldn't agree more, and Jon Stewart does't start for another 15 mins


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..ok..I made it this far..I can make it to the end...right


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I feel like I've been watching Raw forever...I'm almost to the end so I might as well tough it out till the end


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

This is actually the first Raw I've actually missed in a LONG time.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> This raw can't end quick enough.


Agreed! Cena, Del Rio, and commentators as a main event. BLEH!


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

okay, whos gonna win and what stipulation? ill go for del rio to win and choose a shitty submission match???


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

What a shitty show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Flipping over to ESPN will make this Raw seem terribly exciting, my friends.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

peter93 said:


> man thats one sexy car


what do you expect its British


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok, question time, peeps. After seeing the RAW before Vengeance, who here is hyped and ready to buy the ppv?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Thought Cole was doing the Shane O Mac entrance there for a second.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Solid_Rob said:


> I guess they couldn't bring pyrotechs across the border.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more, and Jon Stewart does't start for another 15 mins


Yeah, at least Daily Show and Colbert Report will be a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Aww Yeah, Cole doing one handed jump ropes. Shit's getting real.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> Ok, question time, peeps. After seeing the RAW before Vengeance, who here is hyped and ready to buy the ppv?


I don't think I can be any less interested....The only match I have a tiny bit of interest in is the HHH/Punk vs Truth/Miz match


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

steady lads...stay on target..


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

So they have Heel.. they have Face... So does that mean Cole is an Scrotum?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HOLY CRAP WHAT A POP


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a huge pop for Cena lol


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

mpredrox said:


> I don't think I can be any less interested....The only match I have a tiny bit of interest in is the HHH/Punk vs Truth/Miz match


Yeah, and that alone may not be enough to sell a PPV. I'm reading the live coverage instead of watching this one.....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Not a bad Raw up until now. I liked the six man tag, Miz/Punk and Ziggler stuff.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> Ok, question time, peeps. After seeing the RAW before Vengeance, who here is hyped and ready to buy the ppv?


I for one could care less. The WWE product is dead to me right now.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Crazy reaction for Cena.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN JR to Cole just now


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Question since I just got in, why is there no one here? Seems like a weekley iMPACT Thread :lmao


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Brye said:


> Not a bad Raw up until now. I liked the six man tag, Miz/Punk and Ziggler stuff.


Yeah but having announcers in the ME definetly drags the show's momentum down a bit IMO...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This is probably the first legitimate chant all night.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Brye said:


> Not a bad Raw up until now. I liked the six man tag, Miz/Punk and Ziggler stuff.


trololol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Question since I just got in, why is there no one here? Seems like a weekley iMPACT Thread :lmao


Because like a weekly iMPACT, this RAW was recorded. Most of us have already read the spoilers.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

psx71 said:


> Question since I just got in, why is there no one here? Seems like a weekley iMPACT Thread :lmao


It's taped that's why.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Lawler needs to die


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

mpredrox said:


> I feel like I've been watching Raw forever...I'm almost to the end so I might as well tough it out till the end


I say this every week.

"Must go to bed, but only 15 minutes more left. Something good must happen" Then nothing happens. Sometimes around the 10 o'clock mark I find myself falling asleep.

What the frack happened to wrestling man? There was a time when you didn't want it to end. Now, you rejoice when it's finally over.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gresty said:


> trololol




I apologize for liking the show. I'll be sure to spend next week miserable to make up for it and not post at all if I like it.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

No Sin Cara tonight? In mexico? Wow....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

holy crap..i just dozed off for a second..and the match it still on...

I need to go back to bed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> I say this every week.
> 
> "Must go to bed, but only 15 minutes more left. Something good must happen" Then nothing happens. Sometimes around the 10 o'clock mark I find myself falling asleep.
> 
> What the frack happened to wrestling man? There was a time when you didn't want it to end. Now, you rejoice when it's finally over.


Just like movies, music and tv, it became total crap


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh. Thanks for the explanation guys. 

Match is shit, but the crowd is hot and that's getting me into the match. Just goes to show that even the shittiest of matches seem like gold with a good crowd.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

show was better than last week not buy much though.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

How bout them New England Patriots eh?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Reading things online and listening to the crowd actually makes for a decent time.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Max Mouse said:


> No Sin Cara tonight? In mexico? Wow....


Saving it for Smackdown broadcast.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Just like movies, music and tv, it became total crap


You're pretty clueless, huh.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Max Mouse said:


> No Sin Cara tonight? In mexico? Wow....


He'll be on Smackdown


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is turning out to be the usual Cena get beat up the whole match then pull off the win at the end.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

i$e said:


> You're pretty clueless, huh.


No, I am not


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I totally have totally been dozing off during this match. It sucks that we have a shitty game tonight because this Raw has been dull.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Even in mexico the crowd is fully behind cena. Although to give him credit he got a huge pop earlier


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

If I were to win the stipulation I'd choose the "I Get the Title Whether I Win or Lose Match"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Perfect technique from JR.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody else realize that they did almost this exact same match a few months ago, only with Bret Hart & Ricardo as the partners?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> If I were to win the stipulation I'd choose the "I Get the Title Whether I Win or Lose Match"


Cena will choose the stipulation of "I get the title"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, who is the heel here? This is downright diabolical of Cena.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

why does cena pretend that the steel steps are heavy when other wrestlers lift them up with ease?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

When Cena got to "four" my girlfriend yelled out "I declare a thumb war!"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I've always wondered how heavy those steps are.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hopefully duct tape won't make an appearance this Sunday...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This raw has been fucking boring as shit. Nothing fucking happened. No storyline progression. No real feud progression. Nothing. Just a boring raw with Cena coming out on top as usual.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fast count tbh


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

i will mark if duct tape is used!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> When Cena got to "four" my girlfriend yelled out "I declare a thumb war!"


:lmao I like her style.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

normal match + an AA on the floor and steel steps to the head is enough to win a last man standing match

WTF?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Last man standing match with Tim Allen as the special ref


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> When Cena got to "four" my girlfriend yelled out "I declare a thumb war!"


LMAO! Your girlfriend is awesome for that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

8*D


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah that uh... uh..... that was uh... that was friggin' horrible.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Last man standing match with Tim Allen as the special ref


It's tool time.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> :lmao I like her style in bed.


Dude, have some respect.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I usually defend Raw's and am generally entertained. This was actually one of the worst I've ever seen. Boring as freakin shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

psx71 said:


> 8*D


Duct tape, are you kidding me?


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

The crowd sucked tonight.... hardly no cheering while people were doing promos.. most of them probably don't understand english... only they were exciting on cena's match when they booeing at him... and I hope those cheers aint fake trying to insult Mexico's intelligence...


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Eh some pretty good matches, but not a good RAW overall. Nothing really happened storyline wise. Guess that will have to wait till Vengence....a 50 buck PPV which will probably end up being an advertisement to watch the following RAW for free for answers. -_-


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Decent enough Raw.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Ziggler, Miz and Truth were the stars of an overall average show.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL @ Cena's entrance, the shots of the crowd were not even for him, they are so desperate with him, canned cheers, edited crowd shots, pathetic.
Miz/Punk was a horrible wrestling match, HHH came out before the commercials just to keep the viewers. boring RAW, not as terrible as last week but that's not saying much.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

How could we go that entire Raw without seeing the Spanish announce table smashed?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I dug the ending because it felt surreal... Everything else was forgettable at best.

WWE Monday Night Raw 10/17 FULL Review


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena was bad ass at the end. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This RAW sucked. If you didn't see it, you missed absolutely nothing! Ok the ending as pretty cool, but still 2 minutes out of 2 hours was worth watching. 

BTW Punk vs Miz was fucking terrible. 1 star, I ain't joking. Just terrible, sloppy wrestling.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Pretty boring show only good thing was the epic line from R-Truth lol. "Vengeance will be mine, and vengeance gon get got" :lmao


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, on a positive note.. this Raw, while it was boring as fuck, was still better than this year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

average RAW, they completely blew it due to the whole bullshit booking from past weeks (LOL they even forgot to promote it along with the PPV)

but to be honest... when you compare it to last week's RAW... this one was WAY better, at least it had it's good things and wasn't rage inducing (for most of us)

6/10


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I read the spoilers, but found myself watching bits & pieces anyway.

I still have no clue what Ace's immigration-paper crap was about, or what thyey'll say HHH had to do with it. (Part of me hopes it'll turn out Del Rio left Mexico illegally & loses the Title due to having to stay there.)

Also, it seems to me I'm not sure if Ziggler is in a Tag Title shot or a US Title match?

And is Rhodes-Orton non-Title? Consider me non-buying.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Horrible RAW. 2 Weeks in a row. WWE is on a roll eh? Not that excited for the PPV. Much like Hell in A Cell. I hate how these two are so close together. Im just looking forward to next week as SS is finally around the corner.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I didn't watch 

was Orton or Ziggler on Raw tonight?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is sad to me that when they were doing the Punk deal during the summer, it felt like a time for change and the rise of a new era, or at the very least, a strive for creative improvement. 

Fast forward to October, we're basically right back to what we were doing before the Punk story. Status Quo all the way. Its sad.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Very sad indeed. I know everyone was pulling out the ol wait for it. Have patience. But it was clear as day as to what was going to happen as soon as Nash got involved. It went downhill from there tbh.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Which is sadder:

1] Raw, usually a live show, has "spoilers"?
2] The fact it didn't actually spoil anything?


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> I didn't watch
> 
> was Orton or Ziggler on Raw tonight?


Yes, check the spoilers thread if you want specifics.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

> ....Swagger soon proved that he was even worse in the ring than he was on the mic as he fell to Long Island Iced-Z’s Rough Ryder in less than a minute.


This is on the Raw results on wwe.com. Almost sounds like a complete burial to me....


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn they really put that. Sheesh.


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW what a horrible RAW Jack jobbing to ryder do nothing for ether of them ... in Orton words


> STUPID....STUPID...STUPID


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Add what happened to JR; Maybe someone in Oklahoma ticked Vince off.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

This HHH angle is just terrible. Who cares if HHH retains his COO job or not? It’s not like things are any different with him in charge. It’s not like he’s had the role for any real period of time. It’s not like he seems to care much about having the job. It’s not like he’s going to leave the show if they remove him from the job. And yet we have to listen to the announcers go on and on and on about it all two hours.

What’s even more annoying is it all feels so fake and contrived. HHH has only been in his role a few months and things are the same as they always are. They were doing tons of angles at a breakneck pace before HHH was in charge. A few angles with Miz and Truth don’t feel like anything out of the ordinary. Yet now the story is things are out of control and so everyone talks about that even though it doesn’t remotely feel that way. It’s just the directive, like everyone must say “WWE Universe” over and over again even though nobody in the real world would be caught dead using that asinine expression.

It’s fine if the heels say that things are out of control. They are after all heels, out to get rid of HHH the babyface. But when all the face wrestlers, announcers and cameramen seem to agree, it just feels ridiculous. It’s not that it inspires anger at the faces for doing that, although they certainly don’t come off well. It’s simply unbelievable that those characters are acting that way.

We’ve seen cars blowing up, vehicular attacks, gang beatdowns, big injury angles to top stars and a cavalcade of hotshot angles and now the cameramen are walking off the job because they’re terrified of a Miz run-in? The wrestlers are unanimous in turning on HHH as an authority figure because of a Miz run-in? It’s just bad storytelling. They haven’t made the stakes feel important or the actions feel believable, and by acting like it’s this huge deal it will be even harder next month when they try to hotshot another big angle.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't watch this shit anymore. WWE is a terrible mess.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

endofdays89 said:


> I can't watch this shit anymore. WWE is a terrible mess.


See you next week.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL at the Miz/Truth and Punk segment.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> See you next week.


lol he say the same thing every week


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

can mason ryan make it anymore obvious that he uses steroids?


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

It's just a shame how much they blew the whole CM Punk MITB storyline, he could have been huge but now he's just pretty over.

And how silly is it that he and HHH are teaming up now just a month after he talked so much shit about HHH's wife.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW review:
-Opening segment was weak. JR is rehired and gets put into a tag match with Cena vs Del Rio and Michael Cole. I had enough of commentators feuding with each other this year. Cole/Lawler was enough already.

-6 man tag match was not bad. But who else here guessed that the point of having John Morrison in the match meant that he was going to job? I did. Morrison continues jobbing until his contract expires IMO.

-I like Eve and thought her match with Natalya was ok. I didn't see any big botches.

-CM Punk/Miz had a very lengthy match. It was nothing special though and I'm still waiting to see when will Miz have a memorable match. I'm still liking the Awesome Truth team though.

-Dolph Ziggler was GOLD on the mic with Swagger and Vickie. I think he found the perfect tone of voice to use now. Get this guy in the legit main event scene soon next year. Zack Ryder defeating Swagger meh to me.

-Hey, Mason Ryan finally talked. He doesn't sound intimidating though. He gets disqualified after kicking Ziggler. I'm guessing these two will feud now. Man, Ryan still looks green. I'm just not feeling him.

-There's nothing big to talk about the main event. I knew Cena and Ross was going to win and Cole was going to take the loss. Cena gets to choose the stipulation of his match with Del Rio and gets the upper hand. Nothing big as this RAW was ok only.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

That Raw was just unbelievably... Average.... 

I hope I'm wrong, but it just seems like WWE have completely dropped this whole "new era" that looked like starting after Punk's shoot. Back then Raw was once again captivating, I actually couldn't wait for the next episode, now it feels very sterile again, like they're just going through the motions, even Punk has seemingly become a generic face... I won't give up all hope just yet, maybe things will pick up again, but at the moment it's not looking good...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

1. Swagger should not have been beaten by Ryder in such (or any, really) fashion.
2. Ziggler has become pretty fucking good on the mic.
3. Cena-ADR Last Man Standing? I can't wait 

That's all I have to say about this edition of RAW. Not a very exciting episode.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Art13 said:


> That Raw was just unbelievably... Average....
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but it just seems like WWE have completely dropped this whole "new era" that looked like starting after Punk's shoot. Back then Raw was once again captivating, I actually couldn't wait for the next episode, now it feels very sterile again, like they're just going through the motions, even Punk has seemingly become a generic face... I won't give up all hope just yet, maybe things will pick up again, but at the moment it's not looking good...


100% agree with this.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

john morrison may as well have come to the ring wearing a red shirt lol


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

The crowd was so loud in John Cena's match.

Amazing atmosphere.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Not a very good RAW at all. 

Morriosn still looses, but he's in the ring with the main eventers every single week. So I'm not sure, what they will do with him. 
Ace and ADR in one segment... 
Natayla jobs again, that's a good thing (I can;t stand her voice), but why against Eve?? 
I don't care about the Miz and Truth, they will lose at Vengeance.
Push Ziggler to the main event. This former World Champion deserves it. 
Ryder pinned SWAGGAH?? Why? And please stop with the Mason Ryan push, this guy sucks.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thomas Batista said:


> We’ve seen cars blowing up, vehicular attacks, gang beatdowns, big injury angles to top stars and a cavalcade of hotshot angles and now the cameramen are walking off the job because they’re terrified of a Miz run-in? The wrestlers are unanimous in turning on HHH as an authority figure because of a Miz run-in? It’s just bad storytelling. They haven’t made the stakes feel important or the actions feel believable, and by acting like it’s this huge deal it will be even harder next month when they try to hotshot another big angle.


No kidding. I'm not a "tough guy," I don't go looking for fights or anything. I'm not sure I couldn't take him.

The thing that gets me is that then the next week, they have more run-ins. I understand it is WWE, but there can still be elements of realism and a story that makes sense. They should threaten suspension/firing anyone who interferes and makes it "unsafe." You know, go completely strict on rules.


----------



## =Dan= (Jun 11, 2006)

Art13 said:


> That Raw was just unbelievably... Average....
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but it just seems like WWE have completely dropped this whole "new era" that looked like starting after Punk's shoot. Back then Raw was once again captivating, I actually couldn't wait for the next episode, now it feels very sterile again, like they're just going through the motions, even Punk has seemingly become a generic face... I won't give up all hope just yet, maybe things will pick up again, but at the moment it's not looking good...


This, Compared to recent Raws, this was a bit average


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

meh RAW.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Art13 said:


> That Raw was just unbelievably... Average....
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but it just seems like WWE have completely dropped this whole "new era" that looked like starting after Punk's shoot. Back then Raw was once again captivating, I actually couldn't wait for the next episode, now it feels very sterile again, like they're just going through the motions, even Punk has seemingly become a generic face... I won't give up all hope just yet, maybe things will pick up again, but at the moment it's not looking good...


Maybe they were worried about the ratings, but then again, this summer only Punk mattered, the rest was shit.



Thomas Batista said:


> We’ve seen cars blowing up, vehicular attacks, gang beatdowns, big injury angles to top stars and a cavalcade of hotshot angles and now the cameramen are *walking off the job because they’re terrified of a Miz run-in?* The wrestlers are unanimous in turning on HHH as an authority figure because of a Miz run-in? It’s just bad storytelling. They haven’t made the stakes feel important or the actions feel believable, and by acting like it’s this huge deal it will be even harder next month when they try to hotshot another big angle.


It's one of the most embarassing thing I've ever seen in WWE. Everybody being scared of Miz, lol....


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

Pillzmayn said:


> *Maybe they were worried about the ratings*, but then again, this summer only Punk mattered, the rest was shit.


I'd like to think that WWE would have a bit more sense than to entirely drop a new direction just because of a few pretty standard fluctuations in the ratings... It's not as if Raw shot up to a 7.0 right after Austin's 3:16 promo. 

Again, I'm hoping it's just a lull and things will pick up again soon, but at the moment I'm felling an indifference towards the product I haven't felt since before Punk's shoot...


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

so i just finished watching last nights raw (fell asleep real early, downloaded it)...the best thing about Raw in Mexico? Not a single fucking "WHAT" chant.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I wonder what Melina's and Morrison's names will be in TNA?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> I wonder what Melina's and Morrison's names will be in TNA?


Melanie and Jim Hennigan.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> 1. Swagger should not have been beaten by Ryder in such (or any, really) fashion.
> 2. Ziggler has become pretty fucking good on the mic.
> 3. Cena-ADR Last Man Standing? I can't wait
> 
> That's all I have to say about this edition of RAW. Not a very exciting episode.


1] I don't remember noticing Swagger's lisp, but at least then, he was watchable.
2] I didn't remember Ziggler's mic work 2 hours after the show, let alone now. (I was flipping back-&-forth a lot, so maybe missed/didn't see it.)
3] It sounds to me like there might be a contest at the venue: Last Man Watching.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, that was mostly back to the formulaic RAW's we were getting before. It wasn't great. Nothing exciting really happened. Punk/Miz was a pretty good match and the six man tag match was decent too but there really wasn't anything that people should go out of their way to see.

I don't want to see the announcers wrestle and I don't know why Ziggler and Swagger were in the ring with Ryan and Ryder where the two guys they're facing were nowhere to be seen. 

Hopefully things get a bit more exciting again after Vengeance with the buildup to Survivor Series.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

It was a taped RAW, so they're not going to put anything groundbreaking on there. It was what it was, I guess.


----------



## patrik (Oct 18, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Melanie and Jim Hennigan.


probably


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

R-Truth was hilarious last night, imo.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

It was infinitely better than last week, but pretty boring for most of the show. When I feel myself thinking the show is running really long, it's not a good sign. 

My pet peeve is that the show was in Mexico and they acted like it was the same as the show being in the US. I was really looking forward to it and thought they'd go all out to do something a bit different to suit the Mexican audience. The atmosphere was really cool, but WWE decides to give them a main event that involves two Americano announcers? They probably never even get to hear Cole on a weekly basis, so why would they care?


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just watched the show and did not think it was bad as it was being made out to be. Was a decent raw, not great.Although it was a waste of a main event which should not have had Cole and J.R in it but it was a decent show. I don't know how much the crowd was edited but it sounded like a good crowd and Ryder squashing Swagger made me laugh out loud.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I noticed a new set of wrestler-profiles being displayed at the start of the RAW Intro :

Cena
Ratings..err, Mark Henry
ADR
Orton(with the Troll face on)

and

*DA TROOF!!!!* 


So Miz got GOT by the Intro, it seems.... 

It's all about Truth's CON-spiracy...


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

stephens1 said:


> even in mexico city ADR gets a dead reaction.


because taped shows are never edited
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN3o3yzJP-c&feature=related


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Art13 said:


> I'd like to think that WWE would have a bit more sense than to entirely drop a new direction just because of a few pretty standard fluctuations in the ratings... It's not as if Raw shot up to a 7.0 right after Austin's 3:16 promo.
> 
> Again, I'm hoping it's just a lull and things will pick up again soon, *but at the moment I'm felling an indifference towards the product I haven't felt since before Punk's shoot...*


This, there is not "must see" moment. The championship scene right now is probably one of the most boring ever with Cena and Del Rio. Punk doesn't talk and nothing else really happens. Glad that Raw was taped and I didn't have to watch it. I hope when the Rock will fuck off that they will put on a great show and not the same old shit again.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

off topic, for the first time I saw someone with the CM Punk shirt outside of my television. some dude came into class with it. the revolution continues.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Irish Curse said:


> Ziggler, Miz and Truth were the stars of an overall average show.


Don't know about Ziggler but once again, The Awesome Truth reigns supreme in regards to Entertaining us. 




Y2Raven said:


> R-Truth was hilarious last night, imo.


I was rolling when he was doing that "get out of here" pose to HHH(who then decked him)... :lmao


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Don't know about Ziggler but once again, The Awesome Truth reigns supreme in regards to Entertaining us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth's bit looked like something I saw in a lot of the high-school games I grew up around, whereas I don't think I've found Miz entertaining in quite some time.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Thomas Batista said:


> This HHH angle is just terrible. Who cares if HHH retains his COO job or not? It’s not like things are any different with him in charge. It’s not like he’s had the role for any real period of time. It’s not like he seems to care much about having the job. It’s not like he’s going to leave the show if they remove him from the job. And yet we have to listen to the announcers go on and on and on about it all two hours.
> 
> What’s even more annoying is it all feels so fake and contrived. HHH has only been in his role a few months and things are the same as they always are. They were doing tons of angles at a breakneck pace before HHH was in charge. A few angles with Miz and Truth don’t feel like anything out of the ordinary. Yet now the story is things are out of control and so everyone talks about that even though it doesn’t remotely feel that way. It’s just the directive, like everyone must say “WWE Universe” over and over again even though nobody in the real world would be caught dead using that asinine expression.
> 
> ...


Repped. Very good post right here. One question though. When did you decide that WWE is suppose to make sense? :side:



MOGUNS! said:


> It's just a shame how much they blew the whole CM Punk MITB storyline, he could have been huge but now he's just pretty over.
> 
> And how silly is it that he and HHH are teaming up now just a month after he talked so much shit about HHH's wife.


He is huge. Not as big as he could be. But ever since The Shoot he has been putting himself on the map big time. Constant talk about him here proves that point (like him or not).

They haven't blown anything that they can't fix with good booking the rest of this year and the next one to say the least.

It's not silly. If Hunter's Massive Ego can be controlled somehow you could potentially see 3 stars going over bigtime. But it all depend on how much they will feed that Ego to say the least. It could flop big time if that ego is not kept under strict surveillance and other people decide to give free handjobs to it. 

Talking shit about Steph has not been news for more than 11 years now bro. Get along with the times. Even less once Jericho and The Rock teamed up and verbally raped her constantly back in the day. :side:

Even HHH admitted that in the beginning of HHH vs Punk feud some time ago. So pay some attention.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> One question though. When did you decide that WWE is suppose to make sense? :side:


Agreed.




ice_edge said:


> Talking shit about Steph has not been news for more than 11 years now bro. Get along with the times. Even less once Jericho and The Rock teamed up and verbally raped her constantly back in the day. :side:


No guarantee, but I think this is what you meant...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMNjrN2s75M

(Sorry; No clue how to insert the actual vid.)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How the hell does this topic have only 26 pages? I myself actually forgot RAW was even on, but... were the forums down during the show or something?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> off topic, for the first time I saw someone with the CM Punk shirt outside of my television. some dude came into class with it. the revolution continues.


Humorously, I saw a kid on a bicycle rolling down the corner of Polk and Broadway in San Francisco today in that shirt. They're out there, haha.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> How the hell does this topic have only 26 pages? I myself actually forgot RAW was even on, but... were the forums down during the show or something?


All taped shows always get less replies on this forum for some reason.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Loved the crowd. WWE should have a LOT more televised shows in Mexico and Canada, they just add so much more to the show. 

The show itself was decent. I was disappointed not to see an RKO and watch the Mexican crowd go absolutely batshit.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Drama said:


> Loved the crowd. WWE should have a LOT more televised shows in Mexico and Canada, they just add so much more to the show.
> 
> The show itself was decent. I was disappointed not to see an RKO and watch the Mexican crowd go absolutely batshit.


I agree crowd was awesome!

And about the RKO, mhmm maybe SmackDown tomorrow? it was taped in Mexico too.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> I agree crowd was awesome!


International crowds are always great, largely due to the fact they get the wrestlers less... Even if the show ends up being crap like recent episodes.


----------

